# Mopani Wood and Slime/Fuzz



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I just bought some mopani wood and was curious about the slime and white fuzz phenomenon that I've read about. I've read many conflicting ideas about what it is, and even of some people who say it overruns their tanks. I decided to email Zoo Med, the company who sells the piece I bought and see what they had to say about it. This is what they replied:

_Thank you for contacting us. The Mopani wood has tannins in the wood it leaks into the water sort of like tea. The tannins aren’t harmful to the fish in your aquarium but it can turn the water dark until the tannins have been completely leached out. The tannins being released make a great environment for bacteria growth on the side of the Mopani that is what the white fuzzy growth is. It’s not harmful to your tank in any way and it does go away in a few weeks, it shouldn’t take over your tank as long as your filter is working properly and your maintaining your water quality with regular water changes. You can soak the Mopani would in warm water before you place it in your tank to leach the tannins out to discourage this from happening. Be prepared it can take a few days to weeks to remove all the tannins depending on the piece of Mopani. _

Does this make sense to anyone? If it's the tannins that cause the bacteria/fungus, then why doesn't this happen with IAL placed in the tank?

Anyone had the fuzz overrun their tank despite doing regular water changes?

Anyone boil the heck out of their piece so that there were no tannins leeching and still got the white fuzz?

Just curious because I am not looking forward to the stinky white fuzz.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I soaked my wood in warm to hot water for a week before putting it in my tank. Never have this white fizz issue with it. You only need to soak most of the tannins out and it should be fine.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I have some wood doing that. It's totally harmless, even somewhat benificial. It stops eventually.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

I was wondering about the tannins causing it as an explanation. Seems strange to me. I had originally been planning on leaving some of the tannins in the wood because I like it in my tank, but perhaps I will soak the heck out of it.

And I was afraid of being in the small minority of people who end up with it everywhere, but perhaps it is simply a maintenance issue.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Mine has the same thing. It's not changing parameters or hurting the fish so I'm not too worried. Btw, the tannins in the wood look so pretty :3 I'm sad mine are finally gone.

I soaked mine in hot water for about 10-12 hours, changing the water out every 40-60 minutes with fresh hot water. When it stopped being dark and looked more like a weak tea I decided to stick it in my tank.

It's nowhere else in the tank, not even on the decor. I can get a few pictures of mine if you are curious.


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Its just the sap leeching out. It was pretty bad in my tank until I got some Red Chery Shrimp and they cleaned it up overnight. It stops after awhile. I would recommend cleaning it out when you do a water change cuz it starts to STINK after about a week


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 11, 2012)

Kithy said:


> Mine has the same thing. It's not changing parameters or hurting the fish so I'm not too worried. Btw, the tannins in the wood look so pretty :3 I'm sad mine are finally gone.
> 
> I soaked mine in hot water for about 10-12 hours, changing the water out every 40-60 minutes with fresh hot water. When it stopped being dark and looked more like a weak tea I decided to stick it in my tank.
> 
> It's nowhere else in the tank, not even on the decor. I can get a few pictures of mine if you are curious.


Get some Indian Almond Leaves to tan the water. Looks good and is beneficial to the fish as well


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Nothingness said:


> Get some Indian Almond Leaves to tan the water. Looks good and is beneficial to the fish as well


:O That's a good idea!!! I think I will! I love that slightly brownish look tannins give, looks so much more natural than just plain water.


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Will the fuzz get sucked off with a vacuum? I'm planning on tying some java fern to it when it's ready, so I don't want to have to take it out of the tank.

Kithy, do you have any of the slimy stuff/sap? I've seen pictures of the cottony fuzz but am curious as to what the slime looks like. I heard it looks like snot.

I got 3 baby ramshorn snails as hitchhikers with another plant. I put one in the tank and have been keeping the other two in a QT tank- I was afraid of them multiplying with more than one and thought they were young enough to not have been fertilized yet. But I think I will put in the other two if I get the fuzz- I knew I was saving those snails for a reason! Snails will eat it, too, right? 

I have been using rooibos tea for tannins- there is a thread around here somewhere about how it's supposed to be beneficial and it's a lot cheaper and quicker to get than IAL.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I think so. I think my pleco has been munching on it. I haven't really tried cleaning it off so I'm not sure if a good vacuuming with get rid of it. 


Click for full version. It's mostly concentrated in this area, I think. Otherwise its just here and there.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Tannins are actually GOOD for betta as bettas come from black water enviroments and tannins are a part of that. The only reason most people don't like tannin stained water is that it makes the fish harder to see. lol

As for the sap, some will vacum off, some will make a sheen on top of the water. It will leech out on it's own and stop in a few weeks.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I just brush it off with a dedicated toothbrush and it goes away after awhile. Nothing to worry about. I have 5 pieces of mopani and I love it.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

registereduser said:


> I just brush it off with a dedicated toothbrush and it goes away after awhile. Nothing to worry about. I have 5 pieces of mopani and I love it.


Oh gosh I gotta say this before I forget again.

I had a dedicated fish toothbrush in with all the fish stuff. I guess somehow it made it to sitting on top of the dresser by the fish stuff.

Hubby had no idea, grabbed it and used it to brush his teeth. His face when I told him that was for fish stuff only was absolutely priceless.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Kithy said:


> Oh gosh I gotta say this before I forget again.
> 
> I had a dedicated fish toothbrush in with all the fish stuff. I guess somehow it made it to sitting on top of the dresser by the fish stuff.
> 
> Hubby had no idea, grabbed it and used it to brush his teeth. His face when I told him that was for fish stuff only was absolutely priceless.


O.M.G.!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Nicci Lu (Jan 7, 2013)

Kithy said:


> Oh gosh I gotta say this before I forget again.
> 
> I had a dedicated fish toothbrush in with all the fish stuff. I guess somehow it made it to sitting on top of the dresser by the fish stuff.
> 
> Hubby had no idea, grabbed it and used it to brush his teeth. His face when I told him that was for fish stuff only was absolutely priceless.


That is way too funny. I think I might have grabbed it and ran.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Nicci Lu said:


> That is way too funny. I think I might have grabbed it and ran.


I could not stop laughing. He was not amused to say the least!


----------

